# Lone Wolfe Harsey D2 Auto/DA knife



## 8'Duece (Jul 15, 2009)

This past weekend I picked up a Lone Wolfe Harsey D2/DA folder from a friend in the PNW.  It's the Cat's Ass in in folders and auto blades. 

Mine is the limited edition in Titanium oxide finsih with the serrated blade. Supposedly the limited edition never made past the PNW so the knife I have is possibly the only "limited edition" on the West Coast. :cool::cool:


HERE: http://www.888knivesrus.com/product...CK_D2_DOUBLE_ACTION_AUTOMATIC_PLAIN_EDGE.html


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 15, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> This past weekend I picked up a Lone Wolfe Harsey D2/DA folder from a friend in the PNW.  It's the Cat's Ass in in folders and auto blades.
> 
> Mine is the limited edition in Titanium oxide finsih with the serrated blade. Supposedly the limited edition never made past the PNW so the knife I have is possibly the only "limited edition" on the West Coast. :cool::cool:
> 
> ...



By now you probably realize that the PNW is the home of all things cool.   :)


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 15, 2009)

Yup! I am from a little suburb of Seattle. :cool:;)


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, Scott it's a VERY nice knife! Not quite as fast to open as my waved Emerson CQC7 Super though!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 16, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> Yes, Scott it's a VERY nice knife! Not quite as fast to open as my waved Emerson CQC7 Super though!



Yeah, how the hell do you open that thing so damn fast ?   :doh:


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 16, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Yeah, how the hell do you open that thing so damn fast ?   :doh:



That's why he is who he is and we're not!  

Trip, btw, I love watching you draw that thing.  As many times as I've seen it, that knife just appears like magic.

LL


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 16, 2009)

You folks have some good but expensive taste!!!

You guys have an option about SOG's? I have this one and love it!

It is fast too. Flick of the wrist and it is there!

http://www.888knivesrus.com/product/SOG99062/SOG_SE18_SPECELITE_II.html

But then I could buy 2 of those compared to one of yours!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 16, 2009)

08steeda said:


> You folks have some good but expensive taste!!!
> 
> You guys have an option about SOG's? I have this one and love it!
> 
> ...



I've never owned one but the AUS 8 steel is fairly inexpensive, usually made in China but has a great reputation for edge retention and durability. 

I have a KA-BAR Mule Tanto folder made of the same AUS 8 steel and it's been one fantastic knife.  Although I'm not very good at the art of sharpening my blades. :doh:


----------



## Snaquebite (Jul 16, 2009)

> This past weekend I picked up a Lone Wolfe Harsey D2/DA folder from a friend in the PNW. It's the Cat's Ass in in folders and auto blades.



Serrated or smooth blade? 

Had mine first!   :cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 16, 2009)

Snaquebite said:


> Serrated or smooth blade?
> 
> Had mine first!   :cool:



Serrated. ;)

Mr. Harsey was at the party with us Saturday night.  Didn't have time to get him to sign it but we drank a few, or more beers over great conversation and lauphter.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone here use or own a Benchmade Nimravus?


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 17, 2009)

My ol' rig. :cool:;)


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 18, 2009)

Just got another SOG but a Trident. Had I not been poking around looking a knives on the site from earlier in the post I would have passed it by. Went to a West Marine today and they had it sitting on the clearance table for 38 bucks!!! Package was till sealed.

Guess those boat folks didn't know what it was!!!

Ha ha!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 18, 2009)

You stole that thing !!!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 18, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Anyone here use or own a Benchmade Nimravus?



I looked at it but didn't purchase it.  Looks like a nice folder though.  Don't have any more than that to say about it.


----------

